# Their solution



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

In recent weeks I have noticed just how backwards the conservatives are these days. When I first really noticed this was with the Class Action Suit bill in the house right now. It seems that the conservatives see a real problem, and find a solution that does nothing to solve the original problem. In this case the problem is suits initiated by lawyers on false pretences to earn money, not to protect the citizens. What is the conservative answer? Their solution is to move the suits from the state courts to the federal courts, such that energy companies and the like get to face a judge which they know will sympathize with them, and has not personally experienced the harm they have caused. This does absolutely nothing to solve the problem of the false suits, it just gives another edge to big business over the citizens. A few other cases of this are the Iraqi war, in which we went to a majorly non-terrorist affiliated country to root out terrorists (of which we found few if any), and then changed the supposed purpose of the operation to appease the majority of the country. Yet another is social security. The conservatives see another real problem, a dying system. Their solution? You invest your money until retirement age, then give it to us, and we dole out less than regular social security would, just another case where the conservatives give citizens the shaft.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe this was to protect the Grace Company from the lawsuits by citizens in Libby, Montana. Madtrapper


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken

Was that just a damage Bush any way you can because your a sore looser, or do you really believe what you said? Perhaps you just like getting MT worked up, that is humorous. It is so patently unrealistic to the average person that I am curious why you said it.


----------

